# Mubarak falls again



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Former President Hosni Mubarak fell on the ground on Monday due to dizziness while entering the bathroom attached to the intensive care unit where he stays. The fall is the second one within two weeks, informed sources at the central command of prisons said.

Mubarak is currently imprisoned on charges of killing protesters during the 25 January revolution.

Mubarak fell inside his cell leading to swelling in the knees, thighs and feet, the sources added. The prison administration called the medical team, which treated the swelling.

The sources also added that the fall came after a visit by his wife Suzanne, his daughter in law Khadiga al-Gamal and her father on Monday. It also came hours after a visit by his doctor, who examined him. His son Gamal was present when the ousted president fell.

A similar fall took place last week, also in the bathroom.

The fall coincides with the imprisonment of Mounir Thabet, his wife’s brother, by the Illicit Gains Authority pending investigations in the case of the Cooperative Housing Association for Military Pilots’ land. Thabet was imprisoned in the cell next to Mubarak's.

Edited translation from Al-Masry Al-Youm


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder where the family is now living?


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

SHE is probably of in London shopping.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

"His son Gamal was present when the ousted president fell"

and then he clapped?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> "His son Gamal was present when the ousted president fell"
> 
> and then he clapped?





I take it Gamal can come and go whenever he likes to visit his father


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I take it Gamal can come and go whenever he likes to visit his father


Both Gamal and Alaa are inmates at the same "hotel" but of course they can see their father whenever they wish


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Both Gamal and Alaa are inmates at the same "hotel" but of course they can see their father whenever they wish




Yes I know they are all booked in at the same place but surprised they can go where ever they like


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Gamal is always there when he "falls"......possibly a little shoving going on


----------

